# Acoustic wall panels.



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone know a source for reasonably priced acoustic panels?


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

ATS Acoustics

Ready Acoustics

RealTraps

GIK Acoustics

Silent Source


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

For whatever it is worth, Bpape from GIK acoustics puts a considerable amount of effort into helping people out on the forum with acoustic solutions to fit there needs. Always nice to support those companies.


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guy's. I finally acquired some towers to match my system:R


----------



## azhtnut (Jan 23, 2010)

cavedog said:


> Thanks guy's. I finally acquired some towers to match my system:R


FWIW, I chose to build my own. There are several sites and videos on how to do so. The hardest part seems to be finding the OC703 or Johns Mansville 814 (which I used). Once you have that, you need only to build a 2' x 4' frame (picture frame style works best), place the 2' x 4' OC703 or JM 814 on the frame and then cover it with speaker cloth available at Joann's Fabrics. 

I'm not DIY gifted, but can build the frame in 30 minutes and cover it in another 15 - 20. Expect the costs to be the following:

1) OC703/JM 814 2" - $9 - 10 per 2' x 4' panel
2) Frame wood 11/16" D x 2 1/2" W x 6' L from Home Depot $3 per piece x 2
3) Speaker Cloth 26" x 50" ($10)

Total cost - $28 to $30


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Where did you aquire those panels:R at that price? If I may be so bold to ask? Garry.


----------



## azhtnut (Jan 23, 2010)

cavedog said:


> Where did you aquire those panels:R at that price? If I may be so bold to ask? Garry.


I assume this was directed at me. These were DIY, so all the parts were purchases as indicated. I purchased the JM 814 sheets from a local insulation supplier, here in the Phoenix area - Pacific Insulation. I found there name on another forum, which escapes me now.


----------

